# Specifying a drive letter after filename



## fcrane676 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,

I'm tring to upgrade BIOS and need to install an .exe file.

When I double clicked the .exe I received the following
message:

Self-extracting diskette image processor <DOS>,
Version 1.03 Copyright 1995, Sydex, Inc.
All Rights Reserved.
This file was created on Sep 20, 2002 16:23:42

Note: This disk image can be redirected to 
another drive by optionally specifying the drive 
letter after filename.
Eg. "filename [b:]"

Press ENTER to continue (read license agreement) _

I've tried using DOS and renaming this file but nothing is working.

Can someone please tell me how to do this.

Thank you,

Frank


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Without knowing what file you are running it's hard to say. A link to the file would help.
Would also help if you could also explain "nothing is working" a bit more.
Do you get an error message?
Does the window just close?
Also:
What OS are you running?
When you say DOS, do you mean MS-DOS, PC-DOS, FreeDOS, or a Windows Command Prompt?
What letter is your floppy drive?

After pressing enter, most BIOS utilities like this should prompt you to put a blank floppy in Drive A:. It will then write the image to the floppy disk. You then boot to this floppy disk to flash the BIOS (you may need to set your boot order in the BIOS so the floppy drive is first)

You shouldn't need to specify a different drive letter unless your floppy is not drive A:

Jerry


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's just a self-extracting exe. It's like a zip file. Just click it, keep track of where it plans to dump the files, and then go to that folder to retrieve them. No drive needs to be specified.

But you can also just use 7-zip or another archiver to extract the files to a folder of your choice.


----------

